# Spam..



## Lifeoutdoors

How does everyone feel about spam? Cuz I have quite the supply of it..in all
Different flavors..
I have single packets in my GHB and BOB! 
I think I am partial to it because I grew up
Eating it. And still do.. It will never get old! My dad used to make us spam and eggs..
You put that on a biscuit with a little mustard you can't beat it! 
I don't really worry about expiration cuz i cycle through it so fast..soon as I use a can i replace it with one and mark the date of purchase.


----------



## Operator6

I will not touch the stuff. I do not eat any kind of meat like that. Plenty of people do but it's just not for me.


----------



## Targetshooter

I love spam , I have lots of it as a prep . I grill it , fry it , love it with eggs in the morning .


----------



## Oddcaliber

Spam the preppers staple! I try keeping some around but end up eating it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

My parents lived thru the Great Depression and World War Two. I grew up on Spam.
I ate Spam in a far away combat zone.
I eat Spam today. Sometimes straight from the can, cold.
I love Spam.


----------



## Chipper

Just the original, don't like the flavored stuff. Bet most will quickly eat it up if it's all you have.

Golden hash browns, onion, green pepper and chopped up Spam with a couple over easy eggs, my favorite. With a little Tabasco or salsa.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

I wouldn't say I love it, but I still eat it - cheap, low carb, salty enough. 

Add some tobacco or siracha or throw it on a cracker for a "full" meal

Those expiration dates are more or less a suggestion, I've had some Spam that was quite a bit old and it was no worse for wear, otherwise I'd have crapped out my innards.

Lightweight and decently cheap too, I think it's the go to item for anyone who preps out.


----------



## rstanek

Survival food, you can eat hot or right out of the can,don't make a steady diet of it, but I have plenty on hand


----------



## admin

Dang it y'all. I came to this thread with my ban finger itching and all ready to take care of a spammer and here y'all are talking about a canned meat product. :vs_laugh:


----------



## rstanek

Cricket said:


> Dang it y'all. I came to this thread with my ban finger itching and all ready to take care of a spammer and here y'all are talking about a canned meat product. :vs_laugh:


Not all spam is spam


----------



## Bojib

I like to have a Spam sandwich for lunch on occasion. Easy to take hiking, camping, outdoors. 

Anyone else remember when they used to advertise the Spamburger Hamburger?


----------



## Lifeoutdoors

Spam travels well too..just this past summer me and some friends of mine went on a camping and fishing trip. And I had my everyday carry bag with me while we were out on the water. And everyone was complaining that they were hungry. Well luckily I had some spam single packs for me. And since we were in the sun all day they made for a nice warm snack. A little mustard packet and I was set. I even had some small packs of club crackers. To make it a "full meal".


----------



## Camel923

Operator6 said:


> I will not touch the stuff. I do not eat any kind of meat like that. Plenty of people do but it's just not for me.


Muslim? How do you feel about goats?


----------



## hawgrider

Camel923 said:


> Muslim? How do you feel about goats?


Now that right there is funny!!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose

For some odd reason I like it cold, "its already cooked", but when cooked tastes too salty for me, go figure. I still like it, learned to dust it off with water to cut the salt.


----------



## hawgrider

My mother made a dish called Slum Gullian.
Spam chunks, elbow macaroni, Velveta cheese. Mighty fine cusine right there.

My favorite way to cook spam is over an open wood fire.


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> Dang it y'all. I came to this thread with my ban finger itching and all ready to take care of a spammer and here y'all are talking about a canned meat product. :vs_laugh:


Were gonna have to get you a new boy toy to keep ya mind occupied!


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Were gonna have to get you a new boy toy to keep ya mind occupied!


Wait. WUT? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Home-made powdered eggs with a pack of Spam singles is a tasty and hot meal that's easy to make 'pert near anywhere. So I'm well-stocked on both as the singles have a 3-year shelf life.


----------



## Prepared One

I like spam but don't make a habit out of it. I like it with eggs in the morning. It is a great prepper food however and have it as part of my stores.


----------



## A Watchman

Noooooooo. Hate that crap, but I do have two words for you ........vienna sausage.


----------



## Annie




----------



## Targetshooter

A Watchman said:


> Noooooooo. Hate that crap, but I do have two words for you ........vienna sausage.


That what she said . lmao :vs_bananasplit::vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy

SLIPPY'S FAMOUS SPAM HASH

In a hot buttered skillet;

Take 1 baked potato and cut into cubes, add diced sweet vidalia onions and diced Spam. Cook until potatoes are golden brown. Add 1 Poached or Sunny Side up egg to Spam Hash. Salt/Pepper/Hot Sauce to taste.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I keep our travel trailer provisioned with canned food and bottled water. In case we have to evacuate for a hurricane or wildfire.
Included are several cans of Spam, of course.

And Beanie-Wienies. (There's just something enjoyable about eating beanie-wienies cold, straight out of the can, with a plastic spoon to remind me how great we have it here in America)


----------



## Robie

I use Spam all the time in a macaroni salad recipe my Mother made quite often.
Grind a can of spam, an onion, hard-boiled eggs, some sweet relish
Mix in the cooked macaroni, mayonnaise, a dash of garlic powder, dash of celery salt, dash of pepper....
Delicious.

I always have a few cans on hand.


----------



## A Watchman

rice paddy daddy said:


> I keep our travel trailer provisioned with canned food and bottled water. In case we have to evacuate for a hurricane or wildfire.
> Included are several cans of Spam, of course.
> 
> And Beanie-Wienies. (There's just something enjoyable about eating beanie-wienies cold, straight out of the can, with a plastic spoon to remind me how great we have it here in America)


I never have been successful in accumulating any significant stores of beanie-weinees, I love a regular can (or two) of them.


----------



## preponadime

Spam the breakfast of War Fighters


----------



## phrogman

I grew up eating Spam and I always keep a few cans at the house. My wife will chop it up with some tomatoes, onions and peppers and then scramble it up with some eggs. I make breakfast burritos out of it. She and the kids don't like Spam so I get to eat it all by myself.


----------



## MisterMills357

I like Spam and I have eaten Treet upon occasion. I am the kinds guy that will destroy a roll of sausage.:laugh:
View attachment 26129
View attachment 26137


----------



## charito

deleted. Redundant.


----------



## Smitty901

Old thread timeless subject. SPAM is good ,useful and flexible. Endless number od ways to use it. I like it fried with a little mustard.


----------



## SOCOM42

I like spam, not crazy about it but it is edible.

Have over a hundred cans of it stored.

It is not to eat plain unless the situation requires it.

The prime use is for inclusion in meals for where other meats would have been.

I grew up on it, my family like others survived the depression and ate it during those times and beyond.

When I was in the army, we had green Spam cans with a side wind off key in our field rats.

Those cans were packed in WW2!!!!!

The object is to survive and this stuff will help achieve that goal.


----------



## Crazy Chris

GHB? Please enlighten me


----------



## Operator6

Crazy Chris said:


> GHB? Please enlighten me


Get Home Bag


----------



## Dirk Pitt

I have a bunch of it too and I love it also. One thing that I did notice, I purchased some of the low sodium cans and had them stored for awhile. During normal rotation I took some out to cook, and for the first time I found a bad can of Spam, I opened all the cans that were low sodium and they were all bad. 

From this I can deduct 2 things in my opinion.

1. I got a bad lot - which is possible, but with all the cans I have opened through out the years that has never happened before, not likely.

2. Due to lower amounts of sodium (Salt) it did not preserve as well as we know salt is used in preserving some foods. 

Don't know which one it is, I just don't buy the low sodium any more.


----------



## Targetshooter

I had the problem to with the low sodium spam last year . I had spam for dinner to night , BBQ spam and greens .


----------



## Kevin

Cricket said:


> Dang it y'all. I came to this thread with my ban finger itching and all ready to take care of a spammer and here y'all are talking about a canned meat product. :vs_laugh:


You beat me to the joke. I was going to say "How dare you guys keep posting all this spam! Spam this and spam that!"


----------



## 8301

I've been doing a little research into how to add low cost variety to the standard rice and beans I have put up. 
A 12 oz can of regular Spam costs $2.64 and has 1080 calories in it so good for fueling the body if times got lean or just an inexpensive supper. I bought a can and just heated it in the microwave and ate it plain. Salty but acceptable and the salt would work well if mixed with other things like eggs, rice, or beans. Add some diced onions and you'd have a pretty good meal. The salt would help with preservation.

It can be eaten cold and the expiration date is basically forever (at least 10 years) as long as the can isn't bulged and smells good when opened. I do believe I will be adding some to the emergency food stash.


----------



## Real Old Man

rice paddy daddy said:


> I keep our travel trailer provisioned with canned food and bottled water. In case we have to evacuate for a hurricane or wildfire.
> Included are several cans of Spam, of course.
> 
> And Beanie-Wienies. (There's just something enjoyable about eating beanie-wienies cold, straight out of the can, with a plastic spoon to remind me how great we have it here in America)


You must mean several cases not cans. no one can survive on just a couple of cans of spam. The all American Meat.


----------



## Redneck

Real Old Man said:


> You must mean several cases not cans. no one can survive on just a couple of cans of spam. The all American Meat.


You must mean LOTS of cases.


----------



## Redneck

John Galt said:


> I've been doing a little research into how to add low cost variety to the standard rice and beans I have put up.
> A 12 oz can of regular Spam costs $2.64 and has 1080 calories in it so good for fueling the body if times got lean or just an inexpensive supper. I bought a can and just heated it in the microwave and ate it plain. Salty but acceptable and the salt would work well if mixed with other things like eggs, rice, or beans. Add some diced onions and you'd have a pretty good meal. The salt would help with preservation.
> 
> It can be eaten cold and the expiration date is basically forever (at least 10 years) as long as the can isn't bulged and smells good when opened. I do believe I will be adding some to the emergency food stash.


Spam is some kinda good stuff, for all the reasons you mention. But for some really low cost variety, I stock wheat berries. With fresh ground wheat flour, you open up the world of bread, biscuits, pancakes, pasta, dumplings, cookies, cakes, etc. etc. Spam runs around $2.50 (using your figures) per 1000 calories. My wheat runs around .55 per 1000 calories. I'm not putting Spam down as I'm a believer.


----------



## 7052

Just like the rest of the chorus, we keep SPAM "on the shelves" for prep. Just the original flavor. We also keep canned chicken, DAK hams, tuns, and the vasious meats we have canned (hamburger, turkey, etc.

But SPAM is the staple because it has multiple uses.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Egyas said:


> But SPAM is the staple because it has multiple uses.


It is also good for bug bites
as a bait while fishing
greasing door hinges
curing cast iron pans
luring in bears
a hair tonic
for minor burns
colic
upset stomach
hangovers
arthritis
gout
putting a shine on slippy pikes


----------



## OrneryOldBat

I think this belongs here Spam Recipes. The Cuban spamwich will make a believer out of any spam hater.


----------



## 7052

Oh...Hell...Ya! lol


----------



## NKAWTG

God help me I actually like Spam.


----------



## paraquack

Het *******, my wife wants to come visit.


----------



## SGT E

Operator6 said:


> I will not touch the stuff. I do not eat any kind of meat like that. Plenty of people do but it's just not for me.


After a month of zero this guy will sell you his first born for it.....!!!


----------



## SGT E

Spam seems to be the diet of Hawaii and Guam after WW2.....Try it with sweetened pineapple slice or slices on a sammich after both have been tossed in a hot iron skillet and flipped after a minute or two...My god it's like it's your Birthday!.....Fantastic stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RJAMES

I got invited to a special dinner on my last tour to S. Korea in 2000 by a group of older S. Korean government workers who made special arraignments at a very nice restaurant and proudly served me a GI meal . You guessed it it had spam in it . They would have just been kids during the war their mothers used what ever they could find and what they got off of the GIs - thus the spam. 

It was edible but I would much rather had the regular menu .


----------



## Leon

bacon spam is my favorite


----------



## Redneck

paraquack said:


> Het *******, my wife wants to come visit.


No guests allowed.  Especially more damn women.


----------



## Dirk Pitt

I love it, eat it, store it, and eat it some more!

One thing I found regarding the stuff I store, the ONLY can of Spam that I have that went truly bad was one of the 25% less sodium cans. I guess there is something too salt being a preservative. I don't buy that type anymore.


----------



## Smitty901

I like Spam. I like it most when it is fired a bit. However we use to vent the can a bit and stick it on the exhaust manifold of the Duce and a half, until nice and hot.


----------



## Marcgoodwin

Looks the this one is great @spam. I would like to use this product.


----------



## A Watchman

I keep more than ample stores of cans of turkey, beef, tuna, salmon, and chicken. No spam, I remember eating that nasty crap as a kid ... once a week.

Spam sucks, tell all of your friends.


----------



## sideKahr

For those who have never seen it, this hilarious Spam classic:


----------



## Joe

I bought some Spam for the first time the other day at Wal Mart. ******* and Spam was 2.67 per can. The "Great Value" spam was 1.99 for the same product. Having never eaten Spam I bought a can of each. The ingredients were identical and tasted the same. I fried them both up and they were delicious. I am definitely going to get a quantity of this stuff. I was just surprised as I thought that by frying the spam I would get enough grease to fry some eggs. It actually fried better when I placed some butter first to keep it from sticking. Growing up my dad always made for us creamed dried beef on toast. He said he ate lots of it when he was in the army. We really liked it as kids.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Joe said:


> I bought some Spam for the first time the other day at Wal Mart. ******* and Spam was 2.67 per can. The "Great Value" spam was 1.99 for the same product. Having never eaten Spam I bought a can of each. The ingredients were identical and tasted the same. I fried them both up and they were delicious. I am definitely going to get a quantity of this stuff. I was just surprised as I thought that by frying the spam I would get enough grease to fry some eggs. It actually fried better when I placed some butter first to keep it from sticking. Growing up my dad always made for us creamed dried beef on toast. He said he ate lots of it when he was in the army. We really liked it as kids.


the thing about the authentic Spam - you can buy the cheaper 1lb canned hams for the same $$$ .... the store brand/off brands Spam aren't that much different and can be a bargain - the Kroger brand at their discount chain used to be a $1 - now it's like $1.25 ....

any kind of meat/protein is going to be one of the tougher finds in a serious SHTF - in the US, the meat industry has gone "factory" - with some of the SHTF scenarios we could lose a great majority of that industry - and transporting to the other parts of the country difficult for sure ...

in regard to SOS - we had it at home as kids - even remember the school cafeteria serving it .... don't think hardly any of the newer moms make it these days - probably couldn't find a kid out of a hundred that knew SOS ... definitely a menu item banned under Moosehella's rampage thru the schools ....


----------



## Redneck

Joe said:


> I bought some Spam for the first time the other day at Wal Mart. ******* and  Spam was 2.67 per can. The "Great Value" spam was 1.99 for the same product. Having never eaten Spam I bought a can of each. The ingredients were identical and tasted the same. I fried them both up and they were delicious. I am definitely going to get a quantity of this stuff.


Thing is, my age & diet (i.e. wife) will no longer let me eat Spam, so all I purchase is for SHTF... just a meat that stores as long as my wheat, rice, beans, etc. Spam is formulated & packaged so as to survive the heat & humidity of the pacific. All I've read says it basically has no shelf life if stored somewhat properly. I don't think that is the case for the other canned hams, etc, so I'll pass on them. I'd rather trust my survival to a known item.


----------



## Alteredstate

Dak ham sold at Walmart is arguable better flavor, per our family's trials. How ever if put a glaze of brown sugar on either it is really good.

We keep Dak, Spam, Tuna, pink salmon, canned chicken, canned ham, albacore, on hand always. Cycle in cycle out.


----------



## OldHorseman

.

- I have to go with the reduced sodium kind due to BP, but it's still good stuff.

.


----------



## Joe

******* said:


> Thing is, my age & diet (i.e. wife) will no longer let me eat Spam, so all I purchase is for SHTF... just a meat that stores as long as my wheat, rice, beans, etc. Spam is formulated & packaged so as to survive the heat & humidity of the pacific. All I've read says it basically has no shelf life if stored somewhat properly. I don't think that is the case for the other canned hams, etc, so I'll pass on them. I'd rather trust my survival to a known item.


 @******* I shouldn't be eating too much of it either with my high cholesterol count. I am 58. I was surprised how good it tasted. As you stated it is a great food storage item. I found by frying 2 thick slices and making a sandwich it was very filling. I could see myself getting hooked on this stuff.


----------



## Redneck

Joe said:


> @******* I shouldn't be eating too much of it either with my high cholesterol count. I am 58. I was surprised how good it tasted. As you stated it is a great food storage item. I found by frying 2 thick slices and making a sandwich it was very filling. I could see myself getting hooked on this stuff.


OK, thanks for making me hungry. 

I store lots of wheat & lots of Spam. During a crisis, sandwiches such as yours will be a staple.


----------



## SlowBoil

I learned to like it in boy scouts, still fry some up occasionally.


----------



## sideKahr

Cubed spam and scrambled eggs. Yeah, baby! Or cut it into sticks like french fries, and brown it well. Of course you must add it to Mac and Cheese. I am a Man of Spam.


----------



## A Watchman

Nooooooooo............ :vs_shocked:


----------



## sideKahr

Is this the ultimate Spam Thread or what?


----------



## A Watchman

One more time .... I refer you all back to post #57 in this thread.


----------



## NKAWTG

Well I tried the Teriyaki Spam, and it's soso


----------



## sideKahr

A Watchman said:


> One more time .... I refer you all back to post #57 in this thread.


How dare you?!! You're an anti-Spam-ite! Burn him! Burn him!


----------



## Smitty901

sideKahr said:


> How dare you?!! You're an anti-Spam-ite! Burn him! Burn him!


 Clearly our friend Watchman has never had Spam served correctly. Now I can understand some liking it more one way than another . After months of MRE's some fried spam is like a fresh stake.


----------

